# I've always been a water monkey



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Just kidding, that's not me. It's a little boy from Thailand washing his little pet snake. My mom has got a lot of pictures from Thailand and this reminded me of them. Talk about no fear.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a red tailed boa.. You have to trust and love any kind of snake to keep it as a pet..


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha wow, that's one brave little kid i would never do that! There is a 13 foot python in my area that is on the loose. They say it's not hungry and wont attack...but who knows? Heres the story http://www.nbc10.com/news/4860138/detail.html


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I dont think the baby knows one way or another if that thing would hurt him. But its only a small bite to finish his lunch.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Sometimes ppl misunderstand the danger that animals bring. However, we're more scary to them then vice versa... (Not specifically for this image, just a general quote)

So euRasian, do you come and visit your homeland regylarly? I've been to Bangkok and Pataya (Spelling?) once... that was pretty neat!


----------

